
Depression – Being an Expat in the First World [Need Advice] - WannaLive
http://wanna.live/are-we-born-to-work-and-die-a-soul-crushed-employee-looks-for-a-way-out/
======
grzm
Previously posted 8 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17061287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17061287)

Also, the title of the linked article is "Are We Born To Work And Die? A Soul-
Crushed Employee Looks For A Way Out"

------
walshemj
Mate if you think being a salaried employee sucks you might to want to try
working as a blue collar worker in a slaughterhouse.

Don't take this the wrong way but your coming across as super entitled.

~~~
WannaLive
As written in the text, once you "get" a "white-collar" job, you'll see that
there is not much difference between the two.

We're in the same hell.

~~~
walshemj
The OP Said "Salaried" and there are many differences social status etc self
defined hours of work.

And if you think working in an office is just the same as working in a
slaughter house or in an amazon warehouse you probably have never worked at
manual job.

~~~
WannaLive
So, what would you recommend to improve the situation?

